# 10mm or .45 cal?



## Howfx (Nov 10, 2013)

Love my 19 but looking for a little more punch. Gun will be used for home defense and fun at the range. What would you choose?


----------



## BigCityChief (Jan 2, 2013)

I like both of them. Take a look at Glock 20 and 21 - both very nice pistols.


----------



## Glock Doctor (Mar 14, 2011)

Personally, I chose the G-21. Why? Cost and availability of ammo as well as the outstanding fact that a Glock Model 21 can be converted over to a 45 Super caliber pistol fairly easily and at minimal expense - Which actually makes it superior to 10mm. 

Anyone who's interested can read the charts and loading tables, and find out for himself, 'Why' 45 Super is a better cartridge than 10mm. In fact there's a couple of, 'stickies' over on Glock Talk (In, 'The 21 Club', I think.) that go into considerable detail on the virtues of the 45 Super Cartridge. 

One caveat: You need to be a metallic cartridge reloader in order to make 45 Super work for you.


----------



## jtguns (Sep 25, 2011)

Personally I would stick with the .45 acp, Ammo is easier to find then 10mm and cheaper also.


----------



## OGCJason (Nov 4, 2013)

I saw 10mm in Wal-Mart today too. I think because there aren't as many shooters in the 10mm space it actually prolly wouldn't fluctuate as much in price and availability as some are experiencing lately...


----------



## 1jimmy (Jul 30, 2011)

i have both in glock 30 and glock 29. both pretty much the same punch and 45 is a little cheaper but not by that much. i like the 10mm better because its different.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

The 10mm is a cool and powerful round, but the .45 will get the job done with better ammo availability.


----------



## Desertrat (Apr 26, 2007)

If you reload.....get the 10...but .45's have been getting the job done for a long damn time.


----------



## crinko (May 26, 2008)

I have a glock 29 with a good supply of 10mm ammo if I I'm going to the range and don't feel like shooting 10mm I'll drop in my storm lake .40 cal conversion barrel and shoot .40's.


----------



## Sgt45 (Jun 8, 2012)

I don't like the sharp recoil of the .40, I can only imagine what the 10mm is like. For me it's .45 ACP, 9mm or .38 Super.


----------



## shaolin (Dec 31, 2012)

I would go for the 45 acp if you are looking for self defense and target shooting. If you are hiking in bear country then I would get a 10mm; that being said bear attacks are rare and the 45 will get a black bear off you in a hurry if you do your part.


----------



## Howfx (Nov 10, 2013)

This was an older thread but thx for the reply since I first posted this I added an FNH FNX 45 tactical which by the way has been a fantastic gun and this Friday I am purchasing a gen 4 Glock 20 in-between I also added a sig 226 in 9 mm an got a bar stoe barrel in .357 sig for my sig p229. Have to say the .357 sig is a blast to fire and gets a lot of attention at the range.


----------



## BigCityChief (Jan 2, 2013)

Sgt45 said:


> I don't like the sharp recoil of the .40, I can only imagine what the 10mm is like. For me it's .45 ACP, 9mm or .38 Super.


I thought likewise until I got a Glock 29SF 10 MM pistol - love it.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

The .45. I'm really not sure why the 10mm was even invented to be honest. I know some people love the round, but it is so overkill it isn't funny. It's like carrying a shotgun to go wasp hunting. The 9mm is really all anyone needs today with the technologies in ammunition. The ballistics really are not that far apart btwn the .45 and 9mm, so there really is no real advantage one over the other. It's all really just a personal preference, but I recommend using what you shoot best with. For me it is the 9mm. I have a Glock 17 Gen4 that I keep in the night stand beside my AR15, and I carry the G19 Gen4. I can shoot the .45 well, and love the round, but I am more accurate with the 9, so that is what I stick with for real defense use. If you're carrying or using the .45 (or any BIG round) b/c you think it is better or has more punch...I'd recommend studying ballistics. If you're using the bigger rounds b/c you like them, so be it. But it isn't necessary. Most stops are going to be psychological stops anyway, so what's the point in carrying great big bullets if a 9mm or .380 will stop the threat? If you just want it so you can say "I carry .45 buddy" ok...but uh...the rest of us really know it's overkill. My cousin is a cop, and he carries the S&W M&P 45. When I asked him why he carries a .45 over the .40 the department issues or a 9mm, he said "it's a .45". Mystique I guess...LOL!!!

I will say this, however. Just the day before yesterday I was at my local gun store looking at a nice BHP and the Springfield 1911 mil spec pistol. Why? B/c I love both of those pistols!!! But I decided to hold off for that day, and just bought a QD adapter for my AR. I'm still eyeing the 1911 and the G41. But for EDC personal defense, I'll stick with the G19...for now. ;-)


----------

